# Felted clogs



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I've seen a few mentions of 'felted clogs' here ...

Anyone care to enlighten me as to what they are and how you make them?

The name sounds delightful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

They are a heel-less slipper that is knitted or crocheted with wool, then felted into a solid cloth.

This is the pattern I have:
http://www.nakedsheep.com/felclogpat.html

here's a pattern for crochet:
http://www.stitchdiva.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=SDS-027

another for knitting:
http://www.stitchdiva.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=SDS-029


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

For the naked sheep pattern what are they using for soles? I do regular felting but haven't been able to find soles that aren't without priced through the roof or custom made. I tell lie, I did find an ugly set that were only a little expensive.  :grit: 
Ann


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I read an idea for putting a more durable sole on these clogs over on the Yarn Harlot's blog. Someone posted that they shave the bottoms of the clogs so they're not fuzzy, then spray them with some of stuff you get at the hardware store to put a non-skid grip on tool handles. I may give it a try on the pair I made for DH.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It appears the naked sheep pattern has a double sole so it's thicker. They do mention a sole to attach, but I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I haven't seen spray on stuff but I have used the stuff you dip tool handles in on the soles of toddlers slippers so they wouldn't slip. I don't know how durable they would be though.
Ann


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's another pattern from Fiber Trends. They also sell suede soles you can sew on.

http://www.fibertrends.com/viewer/V5_accessories.html


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

how about buying cheap slippers (maybe even from a thrift store), tearing them apart, and using the soles?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paul has some leather out in the shop that he's donating to me for my soles! What a sweetie!


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

On these soles: do you add the sole later, or do you somehow start knitting from the soles - using some sort of hole or something? Forgive me, I do not knit other than small, square, flat things....  

I was just thinking how nice it would be if you could use a piece of sheepskin for the sole, and knit the shoe part. Oh wait, but then how would you felt it. Nevermind.....

Lisa at Somerhill


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lisa,
I'll be adding the sole last. Probably sewn on. I'll worry about that part when I get to it!!

Right now, I'm trying to get the last jumbo bobbin of of thick/thin slubby Icelandic spun so I can dye the 5 skeins (mostly dark green with bits of dark blue and burgandy with just a touch of yellow).

THEN I can start knitting these up. I think knitting them will take the least amount of time. I've been trying to find time to spin for the past few weeks. Trying to spin thick/thin slubs is taking longer than spinning constant sized yarn!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is one clog that is knitted and needs to be felted. The other clog is almost finished. Just need to attach the 2nd knitted sole.

Also pictured (for size reference) is my BIG slipper my DD got me for Christmas & my foot.











*Close up:*


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

here is an intersting website for soles.
soles for felted clogs


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Felted them last night and they are now drying.

These are from Icelandic and even though I took out most of the tog, the bit I didn't are now creating a halo on the clogs. Very cool!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here they are felted:










I still need to hand felt them for a better fit.

I love the way the tog has created a black halo!!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Beautiful Cyndi, what lovely work you do.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

they turned out great. 
Ann


----------

